# Rainbow Tutorial



## krystalena (Jun 27, 2007)

So, today I decided I would do a tutorial on a "rainbow eye". 
This is the look we will be doing:










This is all after foundation, concealer, powder, bronzer, and blush have been applied....

*The Tools*









Pressed (or loose) powder for under eye coverage
White eyeliner
Vaseline
L'oreal HIP Flamboyant Duo
Milani in Garden Mist (Greem in palette)
Milani in Atlantis (blue in palette)
Milani in Sheer Sand (light nude in palette)
Milani in Powder Puff
Maybeline Ultra liquid Eyeliner
Covergirl Perfectblend Eyeliner
L'oreal Telescopic Lash Mascara

*Step 1:*
Apply a thick layer of powder under your eye to collect any eyeshadow that may fall onto your cheeck. With the powder under the shadow, it's easy to brush off.









*Step 2:*
Create the outline of your eyeshadow shape using your white eyeliner pencil.




We're also going to divide our lid for the shadows. I like doing this because I tend to run out of room if I don't.





*Step 3:*
Apply a thin layer of Vaseline (or base of your chose) to your eyelid. Be careful not to smear your lines but make sure to pat Vaseline over them.









*Step 4:*
Apply the yellow shadow into your inner corner.













*Step 5:*
Apply the green shadow onto the middle of the lid. You can blend now, or save it for later. I prefer to blend last.













*Step 6:*
Apply the blue eye shadow onto the outer corner of your eye.













*Step 7:*
*Blend!* Because i wanted the green to stand out the most, I dipped my fluffy blending brush into the green and blended it into the yellow and blue. I also had to pick up a little more yellow and blue as I blended.









*Step 8:*
Take your Sheer Sand and apply it just above the shadow, but not quite into the brow bone. Blend the Sheer Sand into the shadow.









*Step 9:*
Apply the Milani Powder Puff under your brow bone and above the Sheer Sand.









*Step 10:*
Blend the Sheer Sand and Powder Puff together.





*Step 11:*
Line your top lash line with liquid liner.









*Step 12:*
Brush off the powder from under your eyes.





*Step 13:*
Line your lower lash line with the white eyeliner. This is going to be the base. After lining the lashes, cover a third of your lash line in the blue, another third with the green, and a final third with the yellow. Blend the colors toghether and line your water line with a black eyeliner pencil.

























*Step 14:*
Curl your lashes and apply mascara to the top and bottom!













*Step 15:*
You're done!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jun 27, 2007)

awsome tutorial !  thanks =)


----------



## MaCNooB (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome tutorial! I love how you use the white eyeliner to separate the colors...and you have a beautiful face


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 27, 2007)

Another great one!


----------



## nibjet (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks for this tutorial! I'm definitely trying the white eyeliner trick


----------



## lilt2487 (Jun 27, 2007)

i just love your tutorials!!! theyre amazing!!!!


----------



## stevoulina (Jun 27, 2007)

I love your tutorials too!!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 27, 2007)

Hehe, thanks everyone!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 27, 2007)

gorgeous! i love it


----------



## krystalena (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 27, 2007)

Wooow, separating with the eyeliner is a novel idea! I've got that Loreal HIP duo and love it!! You did an awesome job! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Jayne (Jun 27, 2007)

gorgeous look! 
thanks!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 27, 2007)

I love your white eyeliner trick! I have MAC Fascinating white el, but it seems to hard and hurts when I draw it on my eyes. Do you warm yours up to soften it so it is easy to apply?


----------



## krystalena (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone...

hdirenzo, my eyeliner is already pretty soft so i dont really have to do anything to it


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks for the great tutorial krystalena~ 

just one question .... 
do your eyelids get sticky from the vaseline?


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks to you i've been investing in a lot of milani! i think i'll attempt this look soon! gorgeous job girl!


----------



## chunkymonkee23 (Jun 29, 2007)

this is my favorite tutorial...i love it...thanks for taking the time to make this...it really help dummies like me...haha...keep them coming


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 30, 2007)

where  did you get pallette for the milani shadows ?  great tut btw hehe


----------



## ty_inspires (Jun 30, 2007)

That's awesome!

I've never seen the white eyeliner
trick to section off the eyelid. That's cool.


----------



## entipy (Jun 30, 2007)

Great one!


----------



## dokuya (Jul 1, 2007)

Lovely, the colours are so vibrant!
But i just don't understand - doesn't the vaseline make it crease like mad?


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dokuya* 

 
_Lovely, the colours are so vibrant!
But i just don't understand - doesn't the vaseline make it crease like mad?_

 

Actually for me personally Vaseline doesnt crease like UDPP... but if it's really hott and humid outside which louisiana tends to be .... eventually after about over 6 hours and the vaseline will crease for me ..UDPP will crease after only about 3 hours or so ..for my lids the longest lasting is MAc Bare canvas paint ...But Vaseline is the best choice to get vibrant colors like Krystalena's results here. imho.

Love love kystalena's vibrant eye colors !


----------



## TeenageHead77 (Jul 1, 2007)

You look gorgeous.


----------



## breathless (Jul 2, 2007)

thanks for this tut doll! you did a marvelous job!


----------



## Ramona6 (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow what a great tutorial, I love those colors you used!! Btw you are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## krystalena (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! I didn't think anyone was still replying to this, hehe! Anywayy...I'll try to answer the questions

To Chipmunkvoice....the only time my eye lid gets sticky from the Vaseline is when i first put it on...but that's what makes the color stay! If you put only a little bit on, it won't make the shadow sticky....if this makes sense...

To UrbanLillyFairy....I bought the palette on Amazon.com from Japonesque...if you type in Japonesque palette, it should come up. There is a 12 slot on and 16 slot one, i bought the 12 slot for $14 pluss $1 shipping!!!  and thank you for answering the Vaseline question!!

And thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## Amaranth (Jul 2, 2007)

I dunno if I'd call it rainbow, but it looks really good! The colours are so vibrant, and I just found L'Oreal HIP in Canada, finally. I've been waiting on it for YEARS. Maybe I'll have to get some and try this one out


----------



## KTB (Jul 3, 2007)

Fabulous!! I'm going to play tonight


----------



## jenNpaci (Jul 5, 2007)

the white eyeliner trick is genius!  I'm teaching my younger sister how to use more than one color on her eyes and she's have a hard time...I can't wait to show this trick to her.  =D

Great tutorial!!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 5, 2007)

great tutorial.  i think this is one of my favs.  using the white liner to divide the lid is such a smart idea.  i'm definitely going to try that.  i also love how you used all "value" brands.  good to know you can look hot without spending your entire paycheck!


----------



## krystalena (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you everyon!!!


----------



## Zaphira (Oct 20, 2007)

OH MY GOD, soooooo beautifull greatm i love the colorsssssssssssss


----------



## chazza (Oct 20, 2007)

you're gorgeous! great tut!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 20, 2007)

i would never think to use white liner like that! you're a smart one! very gorgeous


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Oct 20, 2007)

So pretty! I love all the colors!


----------



## Aelwyndaeira (Oct 21, 2007)

I love this look!  I also like the idea of outlining where to put the shadow with a white eyeliner.


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Oct 21, 2007)

sooooooooo nice i hav 2 try it!! nd such a gud idea with the white eyeliner...


----------



## mo_jack (Oct 21, 2007)

I can't waaaaiiiiiitttt to try this! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## lanise1328 (Oct 21, 2007)

Girl your eyes are awsome! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 22, 2007)

woa i love this tut and the look is fab!!!!!


----------



## Miss World (Oct 23, 2007)

oh wow! I seriously love your tutorial! it looks great ^_^ I will have to give it a try.. the colors you chose are gorgeous ^_^


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Oct 24, 2007)

Where Is The Picture


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow! Great tut and look!!!


----------



## frocher (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the tut, I am going to try your white e/l trick.


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Feb 18, 2008)

Holy Crap, I always love your Tut's you always use things I already have and blend them so nicely. These are beautiful honey. Keep'em coming!


----------



## Shepherdess (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you for sharing the awesome tutorial. Your very pretty!


----------



## Sparklz55 (Mar 20, 2008)

i never knew a cool way to make the bottom of my eye pop like the top when i did the rainbow effect...but this is totally perfect..thanks a bunch hun!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 20, 2008)

i love that you use white eye liner to divide the eye. 
that seems to be so much easier ! great job.
and i love all the bright colors !


----------



## pinupgirl (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks for this tut !  i really like the color like this
so cuteee ~


----------



## ilovecheese (Mar 24, 2008)

Wonderful tutorial! can't wait to try it


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 24, 2008)

Great tutorial. It looks great.


----------



## Rockoloid (Apr 16, 2008)

Gorgeous! Thanks. =D


----------



## LiL_SaSsY (Apr 25, 2008)

I love your white eyeliner trick!


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

Wow you're very beautiful. i love your tut and your makeup.
Totally Gorgeous


----------



## venusapollo (May 2, 2008)

Beautiful colors and so vibrant! Will have to try the vaseline technique.
Gorgeous!


----------



## Rennah (May 2, 2008)

Very pretty!

I love the colors!!!


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (May 12, 2008)

amazing job! you look so pretty


----------



## xShoegal (May 12, 2008)

So beautiful


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

love the last pic. You look gorgeous!


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 21, 2008)

youre gorgeous!
i love the rainbow look it look so cool


----------



## Mac_Wendy (May 27, 2008)

i think this is just beautiful and must try it out


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 27, 2008)

I really like this one!


----------



## cuiran (May 28, 2008)

Bevautiful


----------



## ItaliNicki (May 28, 2008)

Love it (again)!


----------



## marreyes38 (May 28, 2008)

why do you apply vaseline on your eye lids???

you apply the eyeliner really nicely btw...great job


----------



## entyce08 (Jun 11, 2008)

great job


----------



## majo0511 (Jun 12, 2008)

hermoso, impactante!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 16, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## korede2 (Jul 4, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous. great tutorial


----------

